# Epson 7900 Printer



## happycranker (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi has anyone out there a 7900/9900 printer, I have been reading about the problems of ink blocking and I wonder if anyone can throw some light onto there use. I am not going to be using the printer every day, so I wonder if this would pose a problem?


----------

